# List of Open Ski Areas for the Weekend



## Zand (Nov 14, 2013)

VT

Killington
Okemo
Mt. Snow
Bromley
Stowe (Passholders Only)

NH

Loon
Bretton Woods

ME

Sunday River

MA

Wachusett
Jiminy Peak

NY

Gore
Whiteface
Maple Ridge

CT

Woodbury


Feel free to comment with others that I missed or announce tomorrow and I'll update my list.


----------



## fahz (Nov 15, 2013)

Add Whiteface & Maple Ski Ridge in NY


----------



## Nick (Nov 15, 2013)

Nice! I didn't realize woodbury was still open. thought it was just an opening shot.


----------



## spring_mountain_high (Nov 15, 2013)

Big Boulder in PA has a park run open


----------



## quiglam1 (Nov 15, 2013)

Don't forget Whiteface.


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 15, 2013)

quiglam1 said:


> Don't forget Whiteface.



Up NY open to.


----------



## Puck it (Nov 15, 2013)

Lot of areas open for this early!!!!


----------



## fahz (Nov 15, 2013)

Add Ski Ward to MA
https://www.skiward.com/


----------



## ss20 (Nov 15, 2013)

Southern VT and Massachusetts did great this year.  Kudos to those guys, especially Ski Ward and Wa-Wa.


----------



## Madroch (Nov 15, 2013)

Stratton Said no dice to this weekend...cited quality control... Just business I am sure...


----------



## spiderpig (Nov 15, 2013)

Stratton has a park set up. No lift ticket required, since no lifts are running.


----------



## Zand (Nov 15, 2013)

fahz said:


> Add Ski Ward to MA
> https://www.skiward.com/



Wow! Sticking it to Wachusett by actually opening on Friday AND offering night skiing. They're turning into the MA version of Woodbury... always open ASAP.


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 15, 2013)

Zand said:


> Wow! Sticking it to Wachusett by actually opening on Friday AND offering night skiing. They're turning into the MA version of Woodbury... always open ASAP.



A couple really cold nights. It's not like they have a lot of terrain to cover ...


----------



## Zand (Nov 15, 2013)

wa-loaf said:


> A couple really cold nights. It's not like they have a lot of terrain to cover ...



No, but still a lot more than Woodbury's rope tow coverage. Probably the same amount of terrain as Monadnock at Wachusett. But still... a lot more urban heat over there and a much lower elevation.


----------



## andrec10 (Nov 15, 2013)

And Alas Hunter is not on the list. Orville and Izzy must be rolling over in their graves.


----------



## steamboat1 (Nov 15, 2013)

Things are sad when you're talking about Wachusett, Woodbury & Ski Ward.

Glad I don't live in MA.


----------



## Zand (Nov 15, 2013)

steamboat1 said:


> Things are sad when you're talking about Wachusett, Woodbury & Ski Ward.
> 
> Glad I don't live in MA.



Better than living in NYC.


----------



## steamboat1 (Nov 16, 2013)

Zand said:


> Better than living in NYC.



Was that supposed to hurt or something?

Greatest city in the world.


----------



## Zand (Nov 16, 2013)

Nah, just pointing out that you shouldn't throw stones at glass houses. BTW, I'm closer to Killington than you are to Hunter so not sure what's so bad about living where I do. At least here 40 minutes gets me on the snow... what does that get you? To the Bronx if you're lucky?


----------



## andrec10 (Nov 16, 2013)

Zand said:


> Better than living in NYC.


Masshole's....What can you do...


----------



## slatham (Nov 16, 2013)

Ok, bringing this forum back to its subject......

My early season awards:

Winners

1) killington and Sunday River. You can argue all you want between the two, but both have the early season, go for it mentality and fire power. Nice job.
2) Loon. 2 top to bottom 1800' vertical trails, first weekend of November? Really? Wow. They also get "Rookie of the Year".
3) Bromley. Might be earliest open ever, and before Stratton, Sugarbush, etc

Honorary mention: Mother Nature. She didn't kill it, but it has allowed some good early season skiing.

Losers

1) Sugarbush. Love it to death but what was once a perennial early season area (remember the top of Mt Ellen?) is now a has been. Even with significant early season natural at the summits, and plenty of snowmaking, they don't open. Is Win loosing his skiing mojo and becoming just a real estate developer?
2) Hunter. Snowmaking Capital of the world? They might not win that award in the Catskills anymore. What happened?
3) Stowe, for being snobs. All that money into snowmaking, and they use it, but only open for season pass holders? I could see doing that on say Friday. But to not open at all this weekend to the public is too much.

Best skiing thus far? Take a look at the Jay Cloud thread and the video of powder skiing this past weekend. Off-the-hook.


----------



## yeggous (Nov 16, 2013)

You are forgetting Bretton Woods. First top to bottom and for free. They have 3 runs top to bottom with 2 express quads today.


----------



## Zand (Nov 16, 2013)

Here's the short list of the major areas that aren't open: Bolton, Burke, Jay Peak, Smuggs, Stowe, Stratton, Sugarbush, Attitash,  Cannon, Cranmore, Crotched, Gunstock, Pats Peak, Ragged, Sunapee,  Waterville, Wildcat, and Sugarloaf.

Sure, a few of those are kind of on the rocks as far as snowmaking goes, but half of those have no excuse for not being open yet.


----------



## Huck_It_Baby (Nov 16, 2013)

slatham said:


> 3) Stowe, for being snobs. All that money into snowmaking, and they use it, but only open for season pass holders? I could see doing that on say Friday. But to not open at all this weekend to the public is too much.



Killington does the same thing for a soft opening early season so how is that different? 

How about they are ALL winners for opening before their planned dates.


----------



## steamboat1 (Nov 16, 2013)

Stowe has 11 trails open today for pass holders only. Some think that is snobish to open only to pass holders, I don't. Last year when Killington opened early for one weekend only both days (Sat./Sun.) were for pass holders only. Everyone thought that was great but when Stowe does the same thing they're called snobish. K opened early on Oct. 13-14 last year. The ski area didn't open to the public until Nov.5.


----------



## Huck_It_Baby (Nov 16, 2013)

steamboat1 said:


> Stowe has 11 trails open today for pass holders only. Some think that is snobish to open only to pass holders, I don't. Last year when Killington opened early for one weekend only both days (Sat./Sun.) were for pass holders only. Everyone thought that was great but when Stowe does the same thing they're called snobish. K opened early on Oct. 13-14 last year. The ski area didn't open to the public until Nov.5.



^ Exactly


----------



## steamboat1 (Nov 16, 2013)

Little Thunder Ridge in Patterson, NY is open today & tomorrow for pass holders only. What a bunch of snobs.:smile:


----------



## Huck_It_Baby (Nov 16, 2013)

steamboat1 said:


> Little Thunder Ridge in Patterson, NY is open today & tomorrow for pass holders only. What a bunch of snobs.:smile:



Seriously, those ppl have a lot of nerve! =)


----------



## slatham (Nov 16, 2013)

Ok, I only considered areas performing above or below their norm, so no Brettonwoods or Mt Snow for instance. I didn't think BW had done significantly better than previous years. I may be wrong.

As for pass holder only. Killington did it last year in Oct. Doesn't count as it was last year. And if I recall it was pretty limited and in Oct. With Stowe, they have a good amount of terrian and it's mid-November. If they did this for a day - as I mentioned - that's cool. But the whole weekend, this time of year, with so much to offer, and nobody else in the region open? LAME. That is my view.


----------



## steamboat1 (Nov 16, 2013)

K did it for the 1st open day this year to. Stowe is only open today not the weekend.

Actually K did it for the 1st two open days this season also. The 1st day they didn't open until 1:30 in the afternoon. The second day was a full day for pass holders only.


----------



## steamboat1 (Nov 17, 2013)

Stowe looked sweet today.


----------



## 4aprice (Nov 19, 2013)

Colder air moving in.  Maybe another sm window opening.  Does this count stay the same? Increase? Decrease?  I'm holding off till Thanksgiving weekend but interested.  Still looking even colder the week leading up to Turkey Day.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 19, 2013)

slatham said:


> Ok, I only considered areas performing above or below their norm, so no Brettonwoods or Mt Snow for instance. I didn't think BW had done significantly better than previous years. I may be wrong.
> 
> .



Bretton Woods I think performed better than their norm just as SR, Killington and Loon did.SR and Killington may just be at their norm because their past performance was similar. Mt Snow under performed.


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 19, 2013)

Smellytele said:


> Bretton Woods I think performed better than their norm just as SR, Killington and Loon did.SR and Killington may just be at their norm because their past performance was similar. Mt Snow under performed.



Mt snow usually doesn't open up early they did this year so how they under perform?


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 19, 2013)

They have done the small park thing in past years. I think others opened early this year so it seems they are late but they are probably opening about the normal time.


----------



## Glenn (Nov 19, 2013)

Stratton opens Saturday for the season. Mt Snow re-opens this weekend.


----------



## steamboat1 (Nov 19, 2013)

*Sugarbush - Tuesday, November 19th, 2013 - 11:30AM *
 Winter is here and the news just keeps getting better. *Sugarbush will  have a soft opening for current passholders this Friday, November 22nd.*  Super Bravo will spin from 9AM - 3:30PM and last chair on Heaven's Gate  will be 2:45PM.
 We'll be making turns on Jester, Allyn's Traverse, Downspout, Lower  Downspout, Lower Jester and Coffee Run to start, and Sugarbush Parks  will have features set up in the base area. Organgrinder is close to  being ready, and may also be open. Stay tuned for updates. Grand Opening  Day is this Saturday, November 23rd, with Super Bravo loading from 8AM -  4PM.


Bunch of snobs.:smile:


----------



## steamboat1 (Nov 19, 2013)

[h=3]The rumors are true.[/h]Ullr,  Mother Nature and the Jay Cloud have joined forces with our snowmaking  team for an early winter weekend, one week prior to our official opening  date of Friday, November 29th.
A November To Remember from Jay Peak on Vimeo.


Play  in our snow sooner than later. For the weeknd of November 23rd &  24th, we are opening our doors and spinning select lifts to get that  snow monkey off your back. Enjoy Stateside trails including The Jet and  Haynes from the The Jet Triple Chair. We also hope to have the Taxi open  with access to Rabbit, Boulevard, and part of Chalet Meadows - we'll  confirm closer to the weekend. We'll confirm this one too but we'd also  like to welcome beginners early on, by running the Stateside Moving  Carpet and surrounding terrain, located above the Mountain Kids  Adventure Center (the big red building).

 Look for  freestyle features strategically set up throughout our open trails, but  we will not have a Terrain Park operational at this time.


----------



## dlague (Nov 19, 2013)

wa-loaf said:


> A couple really cold nights. It's not like they have a lot of terrain to cover ...



Brings up a good point - gotta love those smaller ski areas (100 acres or lower) that announce that they are one of the first to be 100% open.


----------



## dlague (Nov 19, 2013)

Wow - read more of this thread - ski areas are popping up like crazy!  Funny a cold snap and boom!


----------



## steamboat1 (Nov 19, 2013)

Don't forget Stowe officially opens to the public this Saturday also.

This Saturday, November 23rd, is our opening day for the 2013-2014 winter season! 

Our mountain operations team continues to work hard in order to give you  the most possible skiable terrain for opening weekend.  Mother Nature  is also cooperating with good cold temperatures and an inch of new snow  in the last 24 hours. Temperatures on the mountain as of Tuesday  afternoon are in the teens on the upper half of the mountain, and in the  low 20s at the base.   

 Those are high-yield snowmaking temperatures, and we have the snow guns  running today on the following trails: Fifth Avenue, Standard,  Crossover, Lower North Slope, Sepps Run, Inspiration, Slalom Hill, Easy  Street, and lastly, we have now started making snow on Liftline!   The  snow guns were fired up around midnight last night and we will continue  to make snow on those same trails for as long as temperatures allow this  week. 

The plan for our upcoming opening weekend is to have intermediate and  advanced skiing & riding available off of the FourRunner Quad on  Mount Mansfield.  We plan to have skiing & riding for all ability  levels over the Thanksgiving holiday weekend, with the opening of  beginner terrain at Spruce Peak on November 28.


----------



## andrec10 (Nov 19, 2013)

steamboat1 said:


> Don't forget Stowe officially opens to the public this Saturday also.
> 
> This Saturday, November 23rd, is our opening day for the 2013-2014 winter season!
> 
> ...



I have to say, Stowe is not cheap, but you get your monies worth!


----------



## steamboat1 (Nov 19, 2013)

andrec10 said:


> I have to say, Stowe is not cheap, but you get your monies worth!


I only ski there on ski club/council appreciation days. Two day ticket is only $69 I think, $46 for one day. They have quite a few of them this year. I also use one of my Ski VT. Passes there as well. Walk up window rate is $98 but if you purchase your ticket on line ahead of time the rate is $84 which is a very competitive rate I think.

edit: early season rate is $68 up until 12/6. That's a dollar less than what K is charging right now. Yes Stowe has a reputation for being expensive but that's only true if you pay retail. Their first ski club/council appreciation days this year are 12/6-12/8.


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 19, 2013)

Sugarbush is open for season pass holders this Friday, and for everyone else on Saturday just saw it posted on Facebook.


----------



## steamboat1 (Nov 19, 2013)

Scotty said:


> Sugarbush is open for season pass holders this Friday, and for everyone else on Saturday just saw it posted on Facebook.



Posted that 3 hrs before your post. Go back one page in this thread.


----------



## Tin (Nov 20, 2013)

Crotched started blasting Plutos and Meteor judging by the webcam. Think their plan was the weekend.after Turkey Day.


----------



## xwhaler (Nov 20, 2013)

Waterville says they are opening this Saturday---checking the interactive trail map they only report snowmaking on High Country and the J Bar area. Upload on the HSQ and then get on the High Country and lap that before downloading?
If that is it I can't imagine too many non-pass holders would choose that over Loon or BW.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Nov 20, 2013)

They actually do that a lot.Seems pretty useless to me.


----------



## Zand (Nov 20, 2013)

SIKSKIER said:


> They actually do that a lot.Seems pretty useless to me.



Back when Waterville used to use High Country to be one of the first areas open, it seemed like a decent idea to start up there. At this point with so many other areas already open with multiple top to bottom runs, I absolutely agree that it's completely useless.


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 20, 2013)

Sugarloaf opens Friday


----------



## canobie#1 (Nov 20, 2013)

Wildcat is spinning the Tomcat Triple this weekend!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 20, 2013)

canobie#1 said:


> Wildcat is spinning the Tomcat Triple this weekend!!!!!!!!!!



nice

probably head up there on Sunday to pick up my pass and make a few runs.


----------

